# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  182. Samoborski fasnik 25.01. - 05.02. -  Djecji program

## Mukica

www.samoborski-fasnik.com




> *PETAK, 25. 1. 2008.*
> 
> * od 16 do 18 sati* – MALA DVORANA HRVATSKOG DOMA 
> Srakina likovna radionica - izrada maski od papira, spužve, tkanina…
> organizator: Udruga RODA – Roditelji u akciji
> 
> 
> *SUBOTA, 26. 1. 2008.*
> 
> ...

----------

